# pliki desktop otwiera mi kate

## kuku

Witam, wziąłem się ostatnio za update systemu i teraz pliki *.desktop otwiera mi kate (próbowałem na 2 użytkownikach-tak że to nie jakiś mój błąd tylko coś przy update poszło nie tak).

Przeinstalowałem xdg-utils ale nie pomogło, macie jakaś porade ?

----------

